# Want itunes to auto detect changes in my music library folder



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried to add a library in Itunes, and this is the result:



(Musikk is the norwegian word for Music)

Now as you can see itunes have moved the song to the location on the picture FROM this location:
D:/Musikk -> Old Hits -> Elton John: The way you look tonight

*My question is if there* is any way I can add an playlist in itunes that will automatically follow up changes in my library folder (musikk -> old hits) e.i. if I remove or add files in the folder, I want itunes to automatically do the same.

An answer to this issue is much appreciated. Thanks!




*Off Topic*

_Frustration note:_
(I just have to get it out some way, sorry guys)
I have never (EVER!) used a app before that physically do so EXTREMLY changes without telling me first. To be precise, I prefer to get virus instead of such major change! If somebody can give me an logical answer why itunes wants to f**** up the library folder , then I would love the answer for this.


----------



## DJ TBA (Jan 30, 2010)

In iTunes Prefs -> Advanced are the "Keep iTunes folder organized" options.

However, iTunes organizes the file structure using the ID3 tags and NOT playlist titles.

If you edit an Album Title, it will alter the file structure automatically (if you have the option ticked)


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello DJ TBA!

Thank you for your reply.
I have just reversed the change itunes did in my D:/music folder (manually, took me a while).

I want to be 100% sure I do not affect the folder/file structure in my music folder on D: again, so what should I do to:

1. Auto detect changes in D:/Music/Old Hits
2. Sync itunes library (auto playlist refer to step 1)

It's very important that itunes DO NOT make any physically change to my D:/Music/Old Hits folder.

Based on the given information on what I want, can I follow your guide?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, lets put it this way. To make changes to the iTunes library, you must do it in iTunes. If you move things around on the hard drive, iTunes will not be able to find it. The best thing to do is to open the iTunes preferences, click on the Advanced tab and put a check mark next to Let Itunes manage the music folder, and next to Copy songs when adding to iTunes. Then you must never go into the iTunes folder in the music folder. iTunes structures it's library folder by artist, then album, then song. Playlists are just XML files that reference where to find the song in the library. If you want to copy the song to some other folder, hard drive, or device, simply drag the song name from the iTunes window to the location, and iTunes will copy the song, and yes, there are now two copies of the file, one in the iTunes folder, and one where you just copied to. But this is the best way to keep iTunes working at full specs.

Now, if you really want to do everything your self, then go into the preferences, and make sure there is not a check mark next to those two options. Now when you drag a file to the iTunes window, it will only take note where you had the file, and as long as you never move that file, iTunes can find it and play it. But the moment you move the file, change the name of the file, or a folder it is in, or the drive, iTunes will not be able to find it, and there will be a gray ! next to the song in iTunes the next time you try to play it. You will have to click on it, and point iTunes to the new location for it to play it again. It will not keep track of the changes you made to the hard drive. That is not what it is designed to do. iTunes is made to organize music for you, so you don't have to, play your songs, and put them on iPods.

I have been using iTunes since version 1 back in OS 9, and always let it organize my music for me, and have really been glad, as I stopped loosing songs at that point. They were in one place, and I just had to look in the library window to look for something instead of going through folder after folder for songs.


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you for your answer. I think that should help me out.

I'm just wondering, if you i.e. have a lot of old music and you want to separate these songs out from new songs. How would you do that in iTunes? I know you can create a smart playlist and edit the smart playlist to only contain music from (i.e) 1960-1980, but that will go on the music file ID Tag..?

I tried to do this, but only 1/50 of my music collection came up then, and some songs who have wrong ID tags will come up in wrong smart playlist.

Do you have any good solution for this as well? I want to like iTunes, but right now it's to hard for me to like, unfortunately.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

iTunes smart playlists can be very powerful, if your ID3 tags are complete. You can right click on a song to edit it's tag. There is a slot for year, and after you fill it out on all the songs, then your smart playlist will do as you want.


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes (all programs very much) is powerful with smart playlist and complete tags. I.e. MediaMonkey (that I use) can also make smart playlist, but without complete tags it's almost worthless.. Here's the big difference between MediaMonkey and iTunes. MediaMonkey works flawless without tags as well, while iTunes is only built for tags.

The only downside in MediaMonkey is that the sync against iPhone isn't that good unless you don't pay to get the Gold version.

I think I'll have to wait for a couple of years when iTunes is a better software. As long as you buy songs on iTunes, I'm sure iTunes is the best software in the world, but if you download music somewhere else, it pretty much s***.

Anyway, thank's for the answers and help. 

/end of story


----------

